# Dips 5x5 ?



## bcfclee27 (Feb 2, 2008)

On my current routine i am doing Bench Press 5x5 and then Dips 5x5.

Should i be doing them at this rep and set range ?

I have only started doing them and do 5x5 with just bodyweight.

Once this is comfortable should i up reps or stick with 5x5 and just add weight ?

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

I would add weight on dips when it becomes a bit easier. I like using the 5 x 5 range as long as the 5th rep is almost failure! (load the weight)


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

id never do 5x5 on dips , would do it on the compount exercises only buddy !


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Big_Dan said:


> id never do 5x5 on dips , would do it on the compount exercises only buddy !


Dips are a compound exercise .

5 x 5 on dips is fine IMO


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Big_Dan said:


> id never do 5x5 on dips , would do it on the compount exercises only buddy !


You could consider dips to be a compound exercise as Bully said, since they hit, chest, tris and shoulders.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate i started on assisted dips 5x5 now after 3 weeks doing them once a week im having to add weigh , only 2.5kg but still 3 weeks ago i was minus like 5kg.

add weight and stick to 5x5 , have dne wonders for my strength


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

warren_1987 said:


> hi mate i started on assisted dips 5x5 now after 3 weeks doing them once a week im having to add weigh , only 2.5kg but still 3 weeks ago i was minus like 5kg.
> 
> add weight and stick to 5x5 , have dne wonders for my strength


Thats the way to do it mate, nice one.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate hope the op finds encouragement it does work


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Like Bully and Five-O said its totally fine to do them 5x5 just as you would with your other compound exercises. Once you can do 5x5 try increasing the rep range a little eg 5x7 or something and once you've masterd that go for 5x5 with a lil weight between the feet.

Use the same idea for pull ups too.


----------



## Big-T- (Feb 5, 2008)

Personally speaking on a 5x5 routine I increase the weight and everytime I hit the set reps, increase the weight again and keep at it til I get it..but dont keep doing it for too long m8,change it about as thats whats needed most times to shock the body...I must admit I really enjoyed 5x5 routines


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

5x5 is good..

although for dips i do prefer to go slightly higher like 4x10

just feel i get more out of it that way


----------

